# Slight progress with Bud and Sam



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

I guess I have made progress finally.

Bud's learning to jump onto my finger. It started by him jumping onto the floor, making me get up and get him. He'd wait for me then fly up to my hand. Every time he gets on the floor now, he'll wait or walk around a bit until I get to him and then jump onto my hand. If I put him down, tell him to "jump" or "jump up" he'll fly to my hand. I can get him to jump from one finger to the other hand now.

I was just messing around with Sam and calling her an Eagle because of her head being white and the rest of her being grey and blue like a bald eagle has a white head and dark brown body. I have to hold her away from my body to do this, but I can say "be an eagle" and she'll eventually spread her wings out and start flapping them and chirping. Sometimes she would lean back a bit while holding my finger.

It's not much progress but I think I'm getting somewhere. :001_smile:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's remarkable progress, considering you have Bud and Sam for less than 1 month. You are doing a great job with them, keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks! 

I think Sam mostly understand's how to step up, but sometimes she runs off or backs away a bit. She likes to climb onto the computer screen when I'm on it and peck at my phone.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That sounds great! What wonderful progress  

:urock:


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks 

I think I've had more progress than I realized. :0
Sam will let me shake her foot, but half the time she steps up.
Sam learned to climb onto the couch and I had nothing to do with it

Bud also likes to run up my arm when I tell him to step down :001_rolleyes:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ashley,

You really have made phenomenal progress in just a month!
:urock:

Just keep going at your budgie's pace -- you're doing great.*


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks

It's a lot of encouragement


----------

